
How I Passed the Google Cloud Professional Data Engineer Certification Exam - headalgorithm
https://towardsdatascience.com/passing-the-google-cloud-professional-data-engineer-certification-87da9908b333
======
gigatexal
Is it really so hard to put this on a personal blog? A static page hosted on
github is free and easy yet to read this I have to give Medium (sic)
credentials to read? Lame.

